# looking for flatmate in Sydney. 140$p/w all bills included!!!



## amoure87 (Jul 4, 2009)

Available now. We offer you a chance to choose one of the really nice bedrooms that we have. 

Included:
FOXTEL; 
Wi-Fi INTERNET; 
WEEKLY CLEANERS 
WASHER/DRYER; 
HEATER; 
Plasma television, dvd

All you need are your own clothes, we PROVIDE brand new towels, bed-sheets and a fully equipped kitchen 
It is located Stanmore. It is 7 minutes walk to Stanmore station and 3 stops to central station. There are also buses at your door step that go directly to the city. In the area around you there are many restaurants, pubs and supermarkets and you are 5 minutes walk to the famous Norton st (Sydney's little Italy). 

the bedroom will be share with a guy.


----------

